# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Портативная акустика SVEN PS-65 – музыка повсюду

## Labs

Компания SVEN представляет на белорусском рынке портативную акустическую систему – PS-65. Новинка станет настоящей палочкой-выручалочкой для любителей летних и осенних пикников и мобильных меломанов.

Несмотря на скромные размеры, новая акустика от SVEN выдает громкий убедительный звук. Она будет очень кстати на выездных вечеринках в кругу друзей. А если вы захотите послушать музыку в одиночестве, не привлекая внимания окружающих – у PS-65 есть решение! Модель имеет выход для наушников – ее можно использовать как обычный плеер.


Портативная акустика PS-65 воспроизводит музыкальный контент с USB flash и карт microSD. У нее есть встроенное FM-радио и информативный LCD-дисплей, отображающий уровень зарядки аккумулятора, время, дату и параметры работы устройства. Кнопки управления вынесены на переднюю панель – с их помощью можно быстро вносить необходимые настройки и управлять воспроизведением музыки.


Миниатюрная акустика PS-65 легко поместится даже в небольшом кармане. А еще ее удобно носить в руках – новинка укомплектована ремешком для переноски.


*Особенности:*
•	LCD-дисплей.
•	Воспроизведение музыки с USB flash и microSD card памяти.
•	Встроенное FM-радио.
•	Разъем для подключения наушников.

----------

